#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  Thai students learn English in Penang

## Mid

*Thai students learn English in Penang* 
Sunday July 8, 2012

FIVE Thai students met their English proficiency targets after  completing a three-month English enrichment programme at Disted  college.

 The students who came from Surat Thani, Krabi, Hatyai,  Phuket and Yala in Thailand were happy they managed to improve their  English skills.

 
_Celebrating  their successful completion of the programme are Thai students (from  left) Kornkanok Niyombandit, Watchari Puechphol, Kittisak Rodnakared and  Ada Yu. With them is the colleges School of Psychology head Dr Gavin  Macdonell (back). 
_
 I took three months leave from work  to attend the course in the hope of being able to achieve IELTS Band  Six in order to take up PhD studies in human resources. After completing  the course, I returned to Thailand to sit for the IELTS exam and I did  it with Band Six! said Watchari Puechphol, a lecturer at Surat Thani  University.

 Another student. Kornkanok Niyombandit, who holds a  degree in aqua biology from the Prince of Songhla University and intends  to do a masters degree in biology, said studying English in Penang was  exciting and effective as the language is widely used here.

 Disted  English programme coordinator Audrey Keong said: The foreign students  were given an extensive variety of exercises to improve their English  and communication skills. The aim was to help them use English  confidently in different settings, she added.

thestar.com.my

----------

